# How do I make a yeast starter



## reefman (Jan 17, 2013)

I've searched the forums for this topic, but could not find one.
Can someone post a recipe on making a yeast staerter?
Todate, I've just pitched my dry yeast, but I'd like to have this in my recipe box.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## TonyP (Jan 17, 2013)

reefman said:


> I've searched the forums for this topic, but could not find one.
> Can someone post a recipe on making a yeast staerter?
> Todate, I've just pitched my dry yeast, but I'd like to have this in my recipe box.
> Thanks for the help.



While yeast starting is an established process in beer making, I don't believe it's used much in wine making where wine must is fertile ground for yeast to thrive. Having said that, there is a process for starting yeast (beyond just re-hydrating) and here's one perspective.

The best approach is to use a small portion of the juice. While this creates problems of its own, I believe it's best. (If you use a different juice, make certain it doesn't include preservatives.)

Yeast starter is made by mixing the must (or juice) and rehydrated yeast with 1/4 teaspoon of yeast nutrient and 2 teaspoons of sugar for every pint of liquid. Note that a pint of yeast starter is plenty for the typical 5 gallons of wine.

Store the starter in a warm area, but within the instructed range for your yeast. In a day or two you should see the starter begin to foam - perhaps a day or two longer with dry yeast. When the yeast seems to be fully engaged, add the starter to the must.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jan 17, 2013)

Warm water, yeast, sugar.

There you go...a yeast starter.


----------



## jdmyers (Jan 17, 2013)

*starter good*

I say always make a starter. getting your yeast going first help promote fast vigorous fermentation, this is good. If your yeast is sitting there for 2-3 days taking its good ol time your loosing flavours, aromas, and characteristics of your must. A starter helps all the yeasties come to life not simply die the shock of going from the pack straight to the bucket


----------



## Deezil (Jan 17, 2013)

My yeast starters take about 12 hours and i make them in a 2L soda bottle

I take out some must pre-sweetening - provided its a fruit wine/mead/etc
And take out some must post-sweetening

About a pint-quart of each

I use Go-Ferm so i have to mix that in with 110F water, then let that cool down to the point where it wont kill the yeast... Add the yeast and let it sit for the 15 minutes that it states on the pack, to rehydrate

From there, i swirl in the yeast thoroughly & pour in a measuring cup or maybe a little more, of the pre-sweetened juice & let the yeast chew on that for an hour or two before adding in the "other half" (usually) and giving it a few more hours to chew through that.. Then i'll start adding the sweetened must every couple hours until its al added

The idea is to acclimate the yeast to A) being rehydrated & B) to the conditions in the must. By starting the yeast in water, relatively neutral & slowing increasing the amounts of sugar/acid added, the yeast have a gentler introduction to the must conditions than if you were to just sprinkle on top of the must and let 'er rip


----------



## LoveTheWine (Jan 17, 2013)

I always use this method now and it works quickly and flawlessly.
http://nanaimowinemakers.org/Winemaking/General/RehydrateYeast.htm


----------



## ColdClimateWines (Jan 17, 2013)

My fx for yeast 
1. Warm non- chlorinated water. 75-80 deg F is good.
2. 1 tbl honey in water stir.
3. Add yeast to hydrate and let bloom. Probably 1/2 hr or so.
4. Add 1/2 cup of your must to the bloom. Let it set for 1/2 hour. 
5. Add 1-2 cups must to the yeast. 
6. After 1/2 hour if the bloom is healthy - pitch yeast into your batch.


----------



## reefman (Jan 18, 2013)

wow, lots of great responses. I'll add these all to my database.


----------



## GreginND (Jan 18, 2013)

Most of my wines i have just sprinkled the yeast on top of the wine and stirred it in a few hours later. Otherwise I follow the package instructions which is simply hydrating in warm water for 15 minutes.

The idea is to gently wake the yeast up from their dehydrated slumber. you don't want to initially shock them with lots of acid and sugar. Hence, most instructions call for just water for no more than 15 minutes. Longer and the yeast start stressing looking for food.


----------



## Turock (Jan 18, 2013)

You can get a copy of Scott Labs "easy steps for optimal yeast rehydration" at http://www.scottlab.com


----------

